# Mausrad quietscht



## Bastardoxx (23. November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Bin das Herrchen einer Microsoft Habu.
Ich hab das Problem das mein Mausrad seit kurzem 
beim drehen quietscht.

Da ich mir deshalb nicht ne neue kaufen wollte,
hoffe ich das mir jemand einen Tip geben kann wie man es
beseitigen kann.
Denke mal mit nem Tropfen Öl an die richtige Stelle wird es wohl gehen.

Hab meine Frage sicher grad selbst beantwortet,oder??


----------



## jetztaber (23. November 2008)

Bastardoxx schrieb:


> Denke mal mit nem Tropfen Öl an die richtige Stelle wird es wohl gehen.
> 
> Hab meine Frage sicher grad selbst beantwortet,oder??



Naja quietschendes Mausrad ist mal wirklich was neues... 

Wenn Du unbedingt ölen willst, solltest Du unbedingt ein säurefreies Öl verwenden. Ist evtl. was am Gehäuse verspannt?


----------



## Janny (23. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich mal was Neues, sowas hab ich noch Nie gehört 

ja, musste gucken, darf man den Öl in der Maus überhaupt benutzen, bzw macht man da nüx kaputt? möcht ich jetzt auch mal gerne wissen

lG


----------



## Bastardoxx (23. November 2008)

Glaub ich euch das es mal was aus der Reihe ist.

Hab auch bedenken das Öl das richtige mittel ist.
Klemmen tut das Rad überhaupt nicht.
Werde es mal nachher mit nem Mini-Tropfen Öl versuchen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. November 2008)

Garantie schon rum oder hast du noch welche?
Ich hatte das auch mal bei ner Habu, ich hab sie dann dank Garantie zusamengepackt und gegen eine neue umgetauscht.


----------



## Bullveyr (24. November 2008)

Die ersten Deathaders hatten teilweise auch ein quietschendes Mausrad, konnte man aber selber fixen: klick


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. November 2008)

bloss kein normales öl.
wenn du ein auto hast dan nehm wd 40er und sonst silicon öl.
die rückstände von normalem haushalts öl oder schmieröl würden deiner maus den rest geben.

mfg


----------



## HeX (24. November 2008)

also ich habe meine maus mit silikon öl, geölt.

geht wunderbar, nur einen tropfen an due mausrad achse und gut ist.

man sollte halt nur etwas sparsam sein, denn zuviel schade zwar auch nicht, nur dann flutscht die maus etwas sehr


----------



## Fabian (24. November 2008)

vielleicht auch Graphis,also etwas bleistift feinreiben und dann da rein
Hilft auch bei quitschenden türen


----------



## HeX (24. November 2008)

wenn du das zeug im bleistift nennt sich graphit und dieses ist sehr gut elektrisch leitend, deshalb mag es vielleicht für die quietschende tür gehen aber nicht für die quietschende maus


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (25. Mai 2012)

da ich mit meiner Roccat Kone+ das Problem mit dem quietschenden Mausrad hatte, und der Thread das erste google Ergebnis ist und vielleicht auch andere auch nach einer Lösung suchen, möchte ich bestätigen, dass das ölen mit WD40 das quitschen bei mir beseitigt hat. Dazu habe ich WD40 Öl auf ein Zewa gesprüht und mit dem Zewa bin ich innen ans Mausrad, etwas hingetupft und schon war alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Basti18 (22. August 2013)

> da ich mit meiner Roccat Kone+ das Problem mit dem quietschenden Mausrad hatte, und der Thread das erste google Ergebnis ist und vielleicht auch andere auch nach einer Lösung suchen, möchte ich bestätigen, dass das ölen mit WD40 das quitschen bei mir beseitigt hat.



Is zwar schon was älter hier, aber das Problem habe ich jetzt auch mit meiner Roccat kone+ . muss man die maus da vorher auseinander nehmen?(hoffentlich nicht) .

mfg Basti


----------

